# Einzelmaschinen in Linie



## baumann (17 April 2009)

Wir liefern Einzelmaschinen in eine Linie. Unsere Maschinen sind jede für sich lauffähig, ohne Not-Aus-Verknüpfung mit den Fremdmaschinen, also CE nach IIA. Der Anschluss an die Fremdmaschinen erfolgt durch Transportbänder, geringe Verletzungsmöglichkeit. 
Leider ist die Fremdmaschine in kurzer Distanz, deshalb kann die Eigenmaschine nicht separat betrieben werden, da dann der Eingriffschutz fehlt. Ohne den Eingriffschutz besteht eine leichte bis mittlere Verletzungsgefahr. 
Muss man deshalb die EInzelmaschinen in einer Herstellererklärung zusammenfassen und mit den Fremdmaschinen eine Gesamt-CE gemacht werden? 
Muss man dann die jeweilige Einzel-CE(CE-Erklärung und CE-Zeichen) entfernen und als Herstellererklärung deklarieren?
Sind wir ohne schriftlichen Auftrag verpflichtet, die Gesamt-CE zu übernehmen?Vielen Dank!


----------



## IBFS (17 April 2009)

baumann schrieb:


> .... Unsere Maschinen sind jede für sich lauffähig, ...


 
lauffähig heißt ja nur, das der Programmablauf "alleine" funktioniert.
Funktional gesehen ist die Maschine - so wie du schreibst - NICHT
allein lauffähig, weil die Transportbänder UND damit auch der 
Eingriffsschutz fehlt. D.h. hier fragt sich ob das dann eher eine
Beistellung zu einem Gesamtkomplex ist.

Wenn alleine nicht verwendbar, darf man dann überhaupt ein
CE-Kennzeichen anbringen. Ich denke da ist die Projektleitung
der Gesamtanlage gefragt.

Mein "Halb"-Wissensstand ist:

Maschine darf und kann nicht alleine laufen, dann auch kein CE.

Aber das ist wieder so ein Grenzfall und für mich aus der Ferne
schwer abschießend einzuschätzen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## jabba (17 April 2009)

Vorab : Sicherheitstechnik im Forum zu bewerten ist nicht möglich.
Oft fehlen weitere Angaben oder eine ganz genaue Beschreibung der Anlage. Daher sind alle Angaben nur Hilfen zu Entscheidungsfindung.
Die Entscheidung kann nur der Fragesteller treffen und nur er haftet für seine Entscheidung.


Die Kernaufgabe ist es hier zu erkennen ob es sich um eine verkettete Anlage handelt. Aus Deiner Beschreibung erkenne ich :
1. eine kurze Distanz zu anderen Anlagen
2. Überschneidende Sicherheitsbereiche durch fehlende Abdeckungen

Auf Grund dieser wagen Informationen würde ich dies als "verkettete Anlage" betrachten. Dies hat einen ernormen Aufwand zur Folge. Ein Not-Aus Deiner Anlage muss auch die andere stillsetzen und umgekehrt. 

Anmerkung : Dies begründet sich z.B. aus der Nähe der Anlagen. Wie soll jemand im Gefahrenfall wissen an welchen Not-Aus der drücken muss ?

Eine Möglichkeit wäre (fall umsetzbar) die Bandstrecke zu tunneln, und weiterhin z.B. durch eine Schottwand ein Sichtbare Trennung der Maschinen herzustellen, ohne dies sehe ich da nicht viel Spielraum.

Auch wenn Dir meine Aussage bestimmt nicht entgegen kommt, gib mal weitere Infos was eure Maschine so macht, was macht die anderen Maschine, wie gross ist der Abstand, was für ein Bandsystem Friktion?.

Ist die andere Anlage schon vorhanden und in Betrieb ?
Dann müßtet Ihr die Konformität durch den einbau eurer Anlage neu Bewerten da es sich ja nach meiner Meinung um eine verkettete Anlage handelt.

Es gibt hier sehr viel zu beachten und man kann viel falsch machen, aber wenn man alles genau auseinandernimmt kann man auch z.B. durch eine Schottwand die ganze "Sicherheitskacke" aushebeln und trotzdem Save bleiben.


----------



## Safety (17 April 2009)

Hallo Baumann,
lese Dir hierzu den Handlungsleitfaden 1-2008 (Jabba Linkliste) Punkt 5.5 durch, da wird das genau Erklärt! Du schreibst deine Maschine ist ohne die andere Maschine nicht sicher! Dann ist hier auch kein CE-Zeichen zuvergeben da Sie nicht der MRL entspricht! 
Hier sind natürlich auch die Verbindungen zwischen den Maschinen zubetrachten! Haben die auch ein CE-Zeichen wie sind die Übergänge?
Beispiel ein Förderband alleine hat eine CE-Zeichen entspricht also der MRL. Jetzt wird diese Band zwischen zwei Maschinen gestellt, es gibt neuen Gefahren an den Übergabepunkten der Maschinen, dieses muss sicher gemacht werden und braucht ein Gesamt CE! CE plus CE gibt noch lange kein CE! 

Wie schon mehrfach beschrieben ist es nicht möglich sowas aus der Ferne zubewerten. Aber ich denke schon, dass hier ein Gesamt CE nötig ist! Für mich ist der Knackpunkt das Deine Maschine alleine nicht sicher ist! Wenn das der Fall wäre *könnte* das Beispiel in der HLF 2008 zutreffen und kein Gesamt CE nötig sein!



Safety


----------



## Safety (19 April 2009)

*Link*

Hier noch ein guter Link zum Thema MRL und CE
http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de

@ Jabba könnte auch was für deine Linkliste sein!


----------



## jabba (19 April 2009)

War schon drin seit der letzten Änderung
Neu im April


----------



## Safety (19 April 2009)

Hi Jabba,
stimmt ganz unten, habe ich übersehen!


----------



## Gaida (21 April 2009)

*Ist hier nicht der Betreiber / Besteller verantwortlich ?....*

Ist hier nicht der Betreiber / Besteller verantwortlich ?....

Angenommen ich liefere innerhalb einer Verpackungs/Kommissionierline einen Umreifer o.ä. , dann kann mich doch keiner verantwortlich für die Sicherheit der Gesamtanlage machen, oder ?

Als gewissenhafter Zulieferer sehe ich hier nur eine Informationspflicht gegenüber meinem Endkunden/Betreiber das dieser für die gesamte verkettete Anlage die Konformität feststellen muss, oder ?


----------



## baumann (4 Mai 2009)

*Linie*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
Der Grund für das Chaos war, dass die EInzelmaschinen bei uns im Werk einzeln aufgebaut waren und getestet wurden, außerdem gab es noch zeitlich verschiedene Ausbaustufen. 
Ich habe mir dann die Linie vor Ort angesehen und bin dann natürlich zu dem Schluss gekommen, unsere Maschinen in einer Herstellererklärung zusammen zu fassen.


----------

